# Breeding



## NaomiAndTheBudgies (8 mo ago)

It is okay if I don't want my budgies to breed (never). I mean it is safe for them to not breed? I have a male and a female. I had a coconut in their cage and I just found out that is encouraging breeding. They didn't lay eggs by now. They are together since April. It is too late to remove the coconut?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is best for them *not* to breed, remove the coconut and do not have anything in the cage that could be used as a nest.


----------



## NaomiAndTheBudgies (8 mo ago)

Cody said:


> It is best for them *not* to breed, remove the coconut and do not have anything in the cage that could be used as a nest.


Thank you so much!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How many budgies do you have in total?
How many females and how many males?
How large is the cage in which you are housing them?

Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are never bred.

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


----------



## NaomiAndTheBudgies (8 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *How many budgies do you have in total?
> How many females and how many males?
> How large is the cage in which you are housing them?
> 
> ...


I have two budgies, a female and a male. I don't know the exact measurements of the cage but it's spacious.😊


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The minimum size cage for two budgies would be: 76 cm Long x 46 cm Wide x 46 cm High
The spacing between the bars should never be more than 1.27 cm.

The bigger the cage, the better.
Budgies fly laterally so Length is more Important than Height.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*


----------

